

Is this killing all the benefits of iCloud keychain or am I missing something? - bluesign
https://twitter.com/edincik/status/396720594734960640

======
sterculiusx
Settings->Safari->Passwords and Autofill->Always Allow

------
bluesign
i changed my linked in password with icloud keychain tool to a super-duper
complex high secure one. But trying to login from my iPad was disappointing

